# Chế độ ăn uống giúp bạn sở hữu vòng ngực căng tròn quyến rũ



## thuypham (26/7/18)

Tập luyện thể thao, spa chỉ là một trong những biện pháp để cải thiện vòng 1, nhưng muốn có được hiệu quả trọn vẹn bạn còn cần có một chế độ ăn uống khoa học.

*Những thực phẩm giúp vòng ngực căng tròn quyến rũ*
Câu hỏi đặt ra là bạn nên ăn gì để vòng 1 nở nang, quyến rũ. Hãy tham khảo ngay danh sách thực đơn dễ kiếm dưới đây là bạn sẽ có câu trả lời cho mình.






_Cà rốt, củ cải đường...là một trong những thực phẩm giúp bạn cải thiện vòng 1 (Ảnh minh họa)_
​*Đu đủ tốt cho vòng ngực*
Từ lâu đu đủ được coi là thực phẩm bổ dưỡng trong các bữa ăn trong gia đình. Đặc biệt, rất tốt với mẹ bầu trong việc gọi sữa về. Theo các chuyên gia sức khỏe, sở dĩ đu đủ là một thực phẩm giúp tăng vòng 1 hiệu quả là vì trong thành phần chứa một lượng enzyme khá lớn có tác dụng kích thích nội tiết tố nữ Estrogen, giúp vòng 1 đầy đặn, mềm mại và giảm tình trạng ngực chảy xệ. Thay vì chọn đu đủ chín thì bạn nên chọn đu đủ xanh vì lượng enzyme có trong đây rất nhiều.

*Đậu nành giúp phát triển vòng ngực*
Theo Boldsky, trong đậu nành có chứa một lượng lớn genistein và isoflavone, các chất tương tự như hormone estrogen giúp tăng kích thước vòng ngực và hiệu quả rất lớn. Bạn có thể bổ sung cho cơ thể hàng ngày bằng nhiều hình thức như bột đậu nành, sữa đậu nành hay hạt đậu nành.

*Củ cà rốt tốt cho vòng ngực*
Chất chống oxy hóa cao giúp làm đẹp da, “nâng ngực” hiệu quả

*Hạt cây thì là giúp vòng ngực căng tròn*
Thời xưa, các thầy lang thường dùng rau thì là và họ của nó để tăng lượng sữa ở phụ nữ cho con bú. Hạt thì là cũng được chứng minh là rất giàu phytoestrogens, một chất giúp cải thiện kích thước vòng một tự nhiên.

*Củ cải đường tốt cho vòng ngực*
Đây là một món ăn chay rất giàu chất sắt, không chỉ giúp thúc đẩy ham muốn "yêu" của người phụ nữ mà nó còn có công dụng cải thiện kích thước vòng ngực một cách tự nhiên.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

